# 13.1 Welsh C Pony - Am I too big?



## sophie7794 (12 February 2016)

After not riding for many years I have recently found a 13.1hh Welsh C up for loan share who is absolutely perfect in everyway, Ideal for getting me back in the saddle (such a confidence builder) I'm just worried I'm too big for him, I'm 5 foot and 9 & a half stone?


----------



## be positive (12 February 2016)

You should be fine on a sec c they are chunky ponies and most would carry far more than 9-10 stone comfortably, as long as the owner is happy then go for it and have fun.


----------



## pennandh (12 February 2016)

I ride a 13.1hh Highland (really not that much chunkier than a Welsh C) and I'm 5'7" and weigh 10st 6; trust me, you'll be absolutely fine. 

As far as natives are concerned, you get far more issues with people choosing one that looks a good height without realising how strong they can be (often parents buying for children, to be honest) than with people being too heavy for them - you can put a 6' bloke of reasonably sturdy build on a Shetland and he won't squish it, he'll just look utterly absurd.

Obviously, the fitter and more balanced you are, the easier it'll be for the pony to carry you, but at 9-and-a-half stone I really don't think you need to worry too much about getting on almost anything, especially if it's a native.


----------



## EmmaB (12 February 2016)

I have a 13hh welsh c, am 5ft 3 and 9.5 stone. He carries me fine. I even rode him when I was a bit heavier but do feel better on him now. Try him out and see how you feel!


----------



## AmieeT (14 February 2016)

I have a 13.2 Sec C and I'm 5'6" and I won't bother putting my weight on here! I do feel too tall sometimes and I think I look it in pics but we're both happy and I adore him!


----------



## mirage (15 February 2016)

I hack our 13hh Welsh C out and I'm 5ft 8. I don't know how much I weigh,but it is probably between 9.5 and 10 stone.


----------



## showjumpingharry (29 February 2016)

I ride a 12.2hh exmoor and i'm 8 1/2 stone and 5"10. I look a bit stupid but he goes nicely and i'm not to heavy so if I were you I'd go for it.


----------



## Ponymad21 (15 March 2016)

I'm 12 1/2 stone and 5'3" and rode a 13hh section B, he carried me fine and was happy to fly round a 2" course with me but I ride light


----------



## MisterRex (12 April 2016)

Something that's worth looking at 
https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1....=9850ee8a75ba42f85d1f31c183be2143&oe=577677DD
I think you'll be fine, I have the exact same body dimensions as the post above me and i've been riding a section C for ages and he has more than enough energy to bolt off whenever he fancies it!


----------



## Enfys (12 April 2016)

5'1 and about 9 1/4 stone with tack, my mare is 13.1, and a darn sight more lightly built than a section C,


----------

